# 98 Altima, Engine Cleaned, now MIL & Vibrations



## harsha1101 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey guys, i need some diagnosis.. this morning, i cleaned my engine with some 3M engine-car cleaner.

Rinsed it.. and all and now i have a severe vibrations at idle and rocking engine and the MIL light is ON!!

please someone help..


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*reply to Question.*

It happend to me before a couple of times. It's usually goes away by itself. You probably sprayed some water in the distributer cap.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Regarding the light been on im not sure, but the vibration should go away


----------



## harsha1101 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thanks a million friend.. i will wait and hope for the same results..

cheers:waving:


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Say hello to WD40 and spray it inside you distributor cap!


----------

